# Is thier BLM land in west texas



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I tried to pull up a map and see the land but for some reason that seems harder than reading instructions
thanks


----------



## jackjacker (Aug 3, 2010)

Not much around here in El Paso. Much of the land is private or military. If you go a little farther there is a ton in southern New Mexico. Look in the are west of and south of I-10


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jackjacker, welcome to the forum.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

National Grasslands up around the border with NM and OK. National forest land in East Texas. Texas is mostly a private land State and not to keen on Federal Government Lands.


----------

